# TiVo Premiere - Is the https interface documented anywhere?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to write some code to talk to my TiVo Premiere using the web (https) interface. Is there some documentation what someone has created showing what you can do via this interface? I see I can parse HTML and pull shows. I suspect there is an XML driven way to talk.

John


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, there is an XML interface. The video portion is not formally documented (except perhaps inside TiVo?), but it's based on the HMO protocol. For more details, you might want to look at the source code of programs like kmttg, pyTivo and Galleon. Or you could listen in on TiVo Desktop when it talks to a TiVo.


----------

